# Tenacious little beggar, Pseudothecadactylus lindneri +



## tropicbreeze (Dec 7, 2012)

Out and about earlier this week on an outlier of the Arnhem Land Plateau. Didn't find as much as I'd hoped.

This was one of the highlights (not my hands). They can get quite attached and then not let go even if they're free to do so.

















Was amazed to see this Carlia amex up so late at night, about 9PM, way past its bedtime.









Most other herps bolted before you could get a good look, let alone a photo.

Some of the non-herps.
Thought this little fella was a Jumping Spider at first, but it's something else. 









An orb weaver





Very small tail but large nippers for a scorpion.


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 7, 2012)

awesome finds !!!

that scorp is a liocheles sp.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 7, 2012)

Brilliant mate.


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 7, 2012)

Really lovely pictures! That little gecko is so adorable!


----------



## tropicbreeze (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. And thanks for the ID on the scorpion Richoman_3. Yes, that gecko is adorable, quite easy to get attached to, LOL.


----------



## Umbral (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, nice photos.


----------



## Gruni (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice pics. So nice of you to give the hungry gecko a little feed. :lol:

I find it interesting with scorpions that the smaller the breed the more nasty the sting and that the bigger ones the sting is no big deal as they rely on their claws to subdue prey.

- - - Updated - - -

What variety is the gecko? Common name is fine for me, I'm a pleb when it comes to Latin.


----------



## bluewater (Dec 9, 2012)

Giant cave gecko, very high on my wish list


----------



## Gruni (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for that, after I posted I paid closer attention to the thread title and noticed the latin and Googled it. They sure are pretty, I was a bit surprised by how long they get. I'm used to much smaller varieties around here.


----------



## saintanger (Dec 9, 2012)

nice pics, that gecko definatly got a mouth full.


----------



## tropicbreeze (Dec 11, 2012)

As mentioned above, wasn't my hand it bit. But it certainly wasn't in a hurry to let go. Must have thought "While I've got him down I might as well keep him there".


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 11, 2012)

THe jumping spider is indeed a jumping spider (Salticid). Probably undescribed! There is a similar one in the Kimberley that was only described 7 years or so ago. Maybe someone at the NT Museum might be able to help with the ID? They'd know someone if they couldn't.


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Dec 11, 2012)

nice pics, thanks for sharing


----------

